# Music Off



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Quick question.........I don't have a manual at the moment as the valeters at the dealer had put it in another car by mistake, which has now gone to auction. Waiting for them to send me a new one.

I've managed to work most things out myself so far but I cannot for the life of me fathom how to stop the music coming on when I turn on the ignition or start the car up. Even after I have turned it all off before locking up the car. I guess I'm doing something wrong somewhere :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Try pressing the volume control on the centre console (or on the steering wheel) before you turn off the ignition. I think it remembers that state when you start up again.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

That's what I do every time but the music still comes on again with the ignition. I've tried switching off at both the steering wheel and the centre console. Neither works, it doesn't remember the last thing I did.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

The system will remember the mute selection if that's any good to you.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Mine doesn't remember anything, OFF, MUTE, nothing :?


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

My dealer's 'expert mechanic' on the VC. Categorically states that it is not meant to remember. That said mine seems to remember the radio audio on/off setting but not the music.

Haven't figured that philosophy out yet. Dealer says turn volume right down when turning off it should start at same volume i.e. zero. To be fair decided I would add to the list of unfathomable problems that a multimillion auto company cant fix and get on with driving the car.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Right, thanks, that's one thing I haven't tried. I'll give it a go.

I agree, it's ridiculous


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just checked mine this morning and after pressing mute on the control it stays muted. :? 
I think if you turn the volume down low (or up high) it comes back to a standard middle setting on restart.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmm. I'll try everything (even things I've tried before) then see where I am.

Just trying to work out whether there is a fault or not as it's going in to the dealers next month so I'll add this to the list if it is. Not sure what is 'normal' behaviour for this and what isn't.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

If I mute the CD, radio or sd card and park up, the car then remembers that it was muted the next time I get in it. 
The way your car Is acting isn't right in my view because say if you were to go to work at half five in the morning, go to start the car and the radio etc starts blaring out


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

debonair said:


> That's what I do every time but the music still comes on again with the ignition. I've tried switching off at both the steering wheel and the centre console. Neither works, it doesn't remember the last thing I did.


I get exactly the same behaviour, if I am playing something on SD card and press mute, then after stopping / switching off the engine, next time I get in and start the car the music starts again.

This does not seem to happen with the radio, which stays in the same state...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I've just got in the car on my break (CD came straight on!) and have turned the volume right down to zero, started car up again and SILENCE! Tried on CD, radio and USB and it stayed silent on start up on all 3 when volume turned down rather than switched off or muted.

Very weird, would have thought it would just remember the last thing you did whatever it was, especially 'off'!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you look at the knowledge base at the top of the forum page you can download the manual


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyxx said:


> If you look at the knowledge base at the top of the forum page you can download the manual


Thanks Dave 

Well the solution didn't last long. Turned the volume all the way down last night when I got home and this morning................the CD starts playing as soon as I start up :?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

GrantTTS said:


> My dealer's 'expert mechanic' on the VC. Categorically states that it is not meant to remember. That said mine seems to remember the radio audio on/off setting but not the music.
> 
> Haven't figured that philosophy out yet. Dealer says turn volume right down when turning off it should start at same volume i.e. zero. To be fair decided I would add to the list of unfathomable problems that a multimillion auto company cant fix and get on with driving the car.


Just realised, did you mean turn the volume right down and THEN turn off? Or turn the volume all the way down and just leave it like that? It's not a massive issue, more of a slight annoyance but nonetheless it would be good to get to the bottom of it. If not, I'll mention it when I take it in next month.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry, I abandoned all hope of life and never tried it. I leave mine on radio when I leave the car and it seems to behave as you would expect but music from any other source doesn't seem to want to cooperate at all.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Confirmed behaviour in my 2017 TTS -
Mute radio or other source 
Switch off car
Leave car
Come back to car
Switch on car
Radio or other source is STILL muted.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine remembers the last volume level setting or mute after switch off.

Probably worth asking your dealer if they can check the VC version and flash the firmware to the most recent version if necessary.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

powerplay said:


> Mine remembers the last volume level setting or mute after switch off.
> 
> Probably worth asking your dealer if they can check the VC version and flash the firmware to the most recent version if necessary.


Yes, I think I'll add it to the growing list of things that need sorting when it goes in next month. I'm sure this will be issue no. 7 on the list now


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine doesn't seem to remember mute on a USB playing podcasts. 
I wonder if it's got a timed memory for some of these things, a bit like the current fuel consumption and drive time. It remembers those for something like 2-3 hours after the car has been turned off and then resets back to zero for the next journey. Does it remember the mute for a couple of hours and then goes back to a default setting of non-mute.


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

To switch off press and HOLD the On off button???


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Been checking mine. It remembers radio and Jukebox settings. It doesn't remember SD slot settings and it defaults streaming (like Napster) to about 20%. 
Not so straight forwards then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

brianmcc51 said:


> To switch off press and HOLD the On off button???


Anyone confirm this


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

brianmcc51 said:


> brianmcc51 said:
> 
> 
> > To switch off press and HOLD the On off button???
> ...


Yes that turns the whole MMI off so the nav and everything goes off. It does seem to work for the music not coming back on but then when you start the car up again you have to turn the MMI back on to get your screen back. Not a massive issue, just annoying and nonsensical.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

In my MK2 TTS it had this really annoying behaviour, but in the MK3 TTS it seems to remember the last thing I did.

Not tested this on Radio / CD; however, works on SD MP3.

It could be linked to the type of sound system or manufacturing year or model. I know that does not help 

I have MY2017, B&O Sound, TTS.

Ant


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I can confirm with my mk3 TTRS with (B&O, if that's relevant) if I mute the sound, regardless of source selected, it will stay muted after I turn the car off until I unmute it - even 48+ hours later.


----------



## NoelTTS (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi
My music always plays as soon as the ignition button is pressed, no matter what was set prior to the last switch off.

The same behaviour on my A5 by the way, so this is not just a TT thing.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree with the people in this thread who suggest this is related to source.
I've had this problem in the past too and never quite figured it out. I stream Spotify from my phone through Bluetooth, doing this even if I turn off the audio when I return to the car it resumes playing at default volume.
I think this might be to do with connection sensing - when I leave the car it loses connection to the bluetooth player (my phone) but remains looking for a bluetooth source to play. When I return it finds a "new" source connecting and starts to play it for me.

When using radio, my selection seems to generally be remembered. If I mute before getting out, it stays muted when I return. 
I'm away from the car at the moment so can't completely confirm this, I do have a sneaky suspicion that this isn't 100% true and that occasionally it does start the radio back up but I have certainly got in the car in the morning and htought "oh, no radio." I then realize I muted it the day before when grandma/child/nun/person who likes to talk at me was in the car.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Having used my car a couple of times today with different results I think it's linked to the trip reset timer.

I used the car this morning and muted the ipod feed before getting out. When I used the car again 5hrs later the music came on straight away.

I then picked up a friend and muted it again and when I dropped her off at home I had to switch off to get something out of the boot. When I started up again a couple of minutes later the music was still muted.

It's very similar to the trip meter reset where your mpg, av speed, journey time etc stay current for about 3 hours and then reset after that for your next journey. I think the mute is remembered for a set time and then resets to play again after that.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I muted mine and didn't drive the car for 2 days. Was still muted 2 days later


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

powerplay said:


> didn't drive the car for 2 days


Sacrilege!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

KevC said:


> Having used my car a couple of times today with different results I think it's linked to the trip reset timer.
> 
> I used the car this morning and muted the ipod feed before getting out. When I used the car again 5hrs later the music came on straight away.
> 
> ...


This theory doesn't apply to mine, unless the reset time is really short. Muted USB this morning, went to car an hour later, music came straight on.

I'm inclined to think it is the source, as others have said. The radio seems to stay muted on mine but no other sources do.

I'll bet my life that when mine goes in next month and I ask them about this they will look at me and go 'duh'.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't have this problem now in my 2017 TTS, everything stays muted, regardless of source :?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

debonair said:


> Don't have this problem now in my 2017 TTS, everything stays muted, regardless of source :?


Always has on my 2016 ABSOLUTELY SUPERP VEGUS Y yes even after 8k miles plus, also when this is actioned the heartbeat is silenced.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

daddow said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have this problem now in my 2017 TTS, everything stays muted, regardless of source :?
> ...


Vegas is indeed a superb colour, I'm glad I owned one for a while 

The heartbeat on mine doesn't silence when the music source is muted, which I'm glad about as it's a nice feature and I like to hear it.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The heatbeat has a specific menu option to set its volume level, I have mine set to off 8)


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

powerplay said:


> The heatbeat has a specific menu option to set its volume level, I have mine set to off 8)


That's right but daddow said that the mute button for the audio also mutes their heartbeat but it doesn't in mine


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the "Your mobile phone is still in the vehicle" warning. I think she sounds quite sexy.


----------

